# Any pheasants left in ND?



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Now no one take this as internet scouting, because I've never hunted North Dakota, but are there going to be any pheasants left in your state? Wow, 100+ inches of snow, a cold spring, and now this torrential rain during the nesting season, combined with significant CRP losses...I would imagine this will be tough on the birds.
Hopefully they will fare better than I think.
We've been seeing the first broods here in NW Iowa. 
GW


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Depends on the hatch but there have certainly been trying times for the birds.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, haven't been seein any anywhere 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I saw two... one in Pembina and the other one in Fargo. Should be pretty good over there.... :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The hens have gone into "disappear mode" so me thinks they hatched. Numbers down but still enough to hunt every chance you get.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick,

True enough. Of course for some of us that could mean only a few birds cause its just nice to be out.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

buckseye,

That Fargo one got road killed. I heard the dirty dead was done by some pro-guide wanna-be from the Mott area.

Jim


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :beer:


----------

